# How to prepare for a pre-employment coding test and Interview tips please??  Thanks!!



## Noey (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi,

I would like some help/advice re: pre-employment medical coding tests given prior to being hired. Company I'm interested in is a Rehabilitation Facility.  Position they are hiring for is an outpatient coder.  What do these test typically entail?  Are they multiple choice?  If the job is seeking an outpatient coder, will the test be outpatient driven?  Are they similar to the CPC Exam?  What are some questions asked by hiring managers during an interview?  Thanks so much, your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## cgaston (Jan 11, 2017)

I do't know how other places handle it, but we give potential employees redacted operative notes to code from scratch.


----------

